

Auto-complete on HealthCare.gov - addflip
http://imgur.com/vsjvgH1

======
moox
Probably caused by someone that was trying to find an SQL injection. It's not
really that big of a deal, it's a pretty big edge case to filter out non-
relevant searches.

------
drharris
Hey, it's probably not outside the realm of possibility on this site.

